# Rahmengröße RM ETSX 30



## fabith (19. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

ich will mir einen neuen Rahmen zulegen und bin mir wegen der Rahmengröße etwas unsicher.

Es gibt gerade ein tolles Angebot für ein RM ETSX30 mit 16,5".
Ich bin 178cm groß mit einer Schrittlänge von 81cm. Agilität bergab ist mir wichtiger als Komfort bergauf, jetzt ist die Frage ob der 16,5" Rahmen zu klein ist oder noch ok. Was meint ihr?

mfg Fabi


----------



## ibner (28. Februar 2010)

16,5" ist nach meiner Meinung zu klein. Ich fahre ein 16,5" und bin 1,70 m groß. Bei mir passt es sehr gut. Bei 1,78 m wählst Du besser ein 18".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (5. März 2010)

dürfte deutlich zu klein sein. 
bin 169 und mir passt's gut, fühlte mich aber auch auf einem 18" nicht unwohl...


----------



## Der Chris (5. März 2010)

Hi, ich hab genau den richtigen Rahmen für Dich. Ein 2008er ETS-X 70 mit Carbon Hinterbau. Nagelneu, als Austauschrahmen bekommen.  In 18" mit 50-70mm Vorbau dürftest Du super sitzen auf dem Rahmen 
Schau einfach mal in den Bikemarkt unter:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/250382/cat/46

Beim Preis weden wir uns sicher auch einig.


----------



## fabith (5. März 2010)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Hilfestellungen.
Ich hab mir jetzt einen 18,5" Rahmen geholt und der passt perfekt.

mfg Fabi


----------

